# Which saw blade will give a flat bottomed kerf?



## murrmac (4 Sep 2011)

Hi, I know this might seem like a strange question, but I would really like a recommendation for a 10" saw blade, which will give a wide (minimum 1/8") kerf with an absolutely flat bottom.

I have several blades, but the rip blades are thin, and the others are cross cut or triple chip, and don't give a flat on the bottom of the kerf.

My saw has a 5/8" arbor btw ...

All suggestions gratefully welcomed ...


----------



## 9fingers (4 Sep 2011)

You need a a FTG blade (Flat top ground)

If you approach Doug at Cutting solutions, he should be able to sort you out at a sensible price.**

The other route is to take one of your existing blades that has a fair amount of carbide left on it and take it to your saw doctor who will be able to grind it for you.

The very best tooth arrangement is with flat topped teeth mixed with alternate left and right bevel teeth. the latter scribe the corners and minimise chip out and the flat teeth give you the smooth bottomed kerf you seek.

HTH

Bob

** As a new member (welcome btw), you will not be able to PM Doug (username Cutting Solutions) he may either pop up and reply to this thread or you can google for cutting solutions and you should find his website. He sells many more blades than appear on his site - don't be put off by that. Once you have made a few posts to the forum you will be allowed to use PMs and to post weblinks. It is an anti spam device for newbies.


----------



## jasonB (4 Sep 2011)

The only problem with having another blade reground is that it reduces the kerf, best to do as said and get a dedicated blade either from Doug or Felder do one for about £20 plus VAT, its a ripping blade so only 12T and big gullets though they do say it can be used for tennoning.

J


----------



## murrmac (4 Sep 2011)

Thank you both for your welcome and for your suggestions, and I will indeed be contacting Cutting Solutions and seeking their advice. 

12T would not, I fear, give the finish I am seeking, although I like the price !


M


----------



## 9fingers (4 Sep 2011)

I think the FTG blade I got from Doug about a year ago was 24-30t and not much more than the price quoted for the Felder one.

His stuff is very good value and nice big tips that will stand many sharpening cycles.

Bob


----------



## murrmac (4 Sep 2011)

Thank you Bob, that sounds exactly what I want.

M


----------



## 9fingers (4 Sep 2011)

I'm down in the workshop now and dug out the blade.
It has 32 teeth x 4mm kerf x 200mm diameter. This still gives me a 50mm depth of cut on a 10" saw which is plenty for all the trenching I do.

It had a32 mm bore but Doug will supply a spacer washer to what ever size you want.

Cheers

Bob

PS One more post here to make 4 total will enable you to send PMs


----------



## cutting solutions (5 Sep 2011)

IMHO
12T is not enough and unlikely to give a nice finish.

In 250 mm diameter I have 20T available from stock with 3.2 mm tip width (kerf) and 30 mm bore.

Doug


----------



## murrmac (8 Sep 2011)

Many thanks to Doug for his help and assistance, and thanks again to Bob, I am looking forward to obtaining a 30mm to 5/8" reducing bush locally tomorrow morning, and trying out the saw-blade. 

Having inspected it, I am sure it will perform admirably.


----------



## 9fingers (8 Sep 2011)

Only too happy to help! That is what this forum is all about - well most of the time that is.

Bob


----------



## nathanb (25 Apr 2017)

I purchased the FTG 200mm blade from Doug at Cutting Solutions in January this year, the blade is really good quality and the service from Doug was fantastic, highly recommended!


----------

